# مظاهرات ضد النظام الحاكم فى سوريا



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]75Ng0J6DdH0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Qrj2rAMxLS0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5L5H-8BZ6UU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

*اي خليهم يبلطو البحر شعب سوريا كله بيحب الرئيس بشار الا الاخوان واتباعهم *

*اللي نفسهم يسيطرو على البلد لحتى يخربوها *

*والله لا يجعل ويصير هالشي *

*بعدين كنو هاللي بيحكي رجال كان كشف عن وشه بس هني مش رجال اصلا *


*شكرا اخي الغالي على متابعتك و نقل الخبر *​


----------



## The Antiochian (15 مارس 2011)

*أنا في دمشق ، ولم نشعر بأي شيء من هذه الهراءات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أنا في دمشق ، ولم نشعر بأي شيء من هذه الهراءات*



*واضح أنها فى محافظة حلب ..... فهل هم إسلاميين؟؟؟*


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أنا في دمشق ، ولم نشعر بأي شيء من هذه الهراءات*




*وانا اتصلت ببيت حماي هني بالجزيره وقالو ما في شي هونيك

واتصلت ببيت خال زوجي بحلب بالسليمانيه وكمان قال ما في شي 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2011)

*راجعوا هذا الرابط وافيدونا بالحقيقة

http://www.facebook.com/RNN.NEWS*


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *واضح أنها فى محافظة حلب ..... فهل هم إسلاميين؟؟؟*



*هو فعلا بحلب في نسبة كبيره من شاكلة الاخوان وبحماه كمان بس هني قله بالنسبه لشعب سوريا*

*يعني استحاله يقدرو يعملو شي *​


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

*هو يمكن في ناس طلعت بس الاكيد انهم قلة قليله *

*وهلا شفت بالرابط اللي بعتو حضرتك *

​*شبكة رصد
رصد  | سوريا |الناشطة السورية سهير الأتاسي الآن على الجزيرة: المظاهرة كانت  مفاجأة لنا شارك فيها ١٥٠ -٢٠٠ شخص شاركوا في دمشق واعتقل ٣ منهم *
 

*200 شخص من اصل 22 مليون ونص بديهي ما هتنذاع الاخبار وبامانه يا رب يعتقلوهم كلهم **لحتى ما تخرب بلدنا *​


----------



## تيمو (15 مارس 2011)

*ليتركوا سوريا بحالها !!!!!*


*سوريا الآن هي صمّام الأمان والوحيد لمنطقتنا ....*

*تبّاً ... مرّة شهود زور ، ومرة مظاهرات !!!*


----------



## azazi (15 مارس 2011)

الحكومة السورية تقمعهم بالتأكيد ..لكن نتمنى للشعب السوري الحياة الامنه واتلمطمئنة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مارس 2011)

كل الحكام العرب لازم يتغيروا


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

azazi قال:


> الحكومة السورية تقمعهم بالتأكيد ..لكن نتمنى للشعب السوري الحياة الامنه واتلمطمئنة




*لالالالالالالالالا احنا شعب سوريا والاكيد ان احنا بسوريه عايشين كويس ومرتاحين *

*انما هما الاخوان والاسلاميين المتعصبين اللي حابين يخربو البلد *

*انما حتى المسلمين العاديين استحاله يطلعو في مظاهرات*

*لان السؤال ايش اللي ممكن يحتاجوه  ؟ لما نزلت ع سوريا بالصيف*

*عرفت ان مرتب الموظف وصل لـ12 الف ويمكن اكتر كمان والتعمير ماشي بالبلد *

*شهادات السواقه بعد ما كانت بتتاخد بالواسطه صارت بالدراسه والا استجاله استخراجها*

*البلد اتغيرت كتير وفيها تعديلات وتحسينات كتير بالاضافه لحرية بنا دور العباره للطرفين*

*ومشاركه المسلمين والمسيحيين اعياد بعض بدون نفاق *

*اعياد المسيحيين عطل رسميه من الدوله *

*موقفه من اسرائيل عمره ما اتغير *

*ان كان فيها فساد فالفساد من الشعب اللي بيرشي عشان يخلص شغله قبل غيره*

*واللي بيهادي لحتى يكون هو في المقدمه ويكب الزبل عالارض مع ان في سلات مهملات ويسرق الاضويه المحطوطه لتنور الشوارع *

* انما الحكومه نفسها وبشار مش مقصرين نهائيا *

*والكل بيحبهم عدا اللي حابين يقلبوها دوله اسلاميه يسودها الكره والفساد والحقد بين اتباع الاديان المختلفه*

*انا عن نفسي وعن كل قرايبي بقول بنحب سوريا متل ما هي وبنحب بشار الاسد كتير وبتمنى من قلبي ربي يحميه ويخليه النا ويضل محافظ على سوريا *
​


----------



## تيمو (15 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل الحكام العرب لازم يتغيروا


 
مخطيء حبيبي حبيب يسوع

عندما يأتي التغيير مع فراغ سياسي كما هو حاصل في مصر ، عندها التغيير لن يكون للأفضل ، شوف في مصر الجماعة مش عاجبهم العجب ، حالة من الفلتان الغير مُعلن 

تونس ذات الأمر

ليبيا حرب شوارع وعصابات

العراق لم تهدأ

المشكلة أن هناك الكثير من الطفيليات الجاهزة للصعود على أكتاف الملايين ، وعندما تصل سرعان ما ستقفل أبواب الديمقراطية وترمي مفاتيحها بالمحيط الهندي !!

انظر ماذا حدث لغزة مع حماس ، حماس صعدت بالطرق الديمقراطية وبعدها أقفلت أبواب الديمقراطية على غير رجعة !!

الشعب غير مُهيء بعد للتغيير ، وما يحدث في الدول المجاورة غير مشجّع على التغيير ما لم ينضج الشعب سياسياً بعيداً عن أحلام الخلافات الإسلامية وأمجادهاالذهبية والفتوحات المجيدة والغنائم والسبايا !!

شكراً


----------



## الرب معنا (15 مارس 2011)

*الكلاب تعوي وتقول " سنية " *

*على جسسنا ياأولا الكلاب *

*هل يعتقدون أنهم سفعلون مثل مافعلوا في مصر ؟!*

*نعم ومليون نعم لأسرائيل في سوريا أن رحل بشار الاسد ولا ومليون لا للمسلمين *


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

الرب معنا قال:


> *الكلاب تعوي وتقول " سنية " *
> 
> *على جسسنا ياأولا الكلاب *
> 
> ...




*طيب اذا كان الشعب السوري كله اله نفس الراي هنسمع لشوية سفهاء حابين يخربو البلد*

*اكيد مستحيل وبجد يا ريت يعتقلو كل اللي بيطلعو في المظاهرات لحتى يحرمو يعيدوها *
​


----------



## تيمو (15 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *طيب اذا كان الشعب السوري كله اله نفس الراي هنسمع لشوية سفهاء حابين يخربو البلد*​
> *اكيد مستحيل وبجد يا ريت يعتقلو كل اللي بيطلعو في المظاهرات لحتى يحرمو يعيدوها *​


 
*أختنا أم جورج*

*طلعتي شامية؟؟؟؟ ليش كل فكري انك من مصر !!*

*معناتو يا أم جورج أنا واقف من هلّا على الدور عشان أطلب إيد بنتك الفنانة معلش بستناها لعشرين سنة كمان *

*بنمزح ... مو تزعلي علينا جارتنا *


----------



## الرب معنا (15 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *طيب اذا كان الشعب السوري كله اله نفس الراي هنسمع لشوية سفهاء حابين يخربو البلد*​
> 
> *اكيد مستحيل وبجد يا ريت يعتقلو كل اللي بيطلعو في المظاهرات لحتى يحرمو يعيدوها *​


 *المشكلة اي عمل للشرطة ضد المظاهرات سيسبب ازمة *
*وسيستغلوها اولاد الكلب لكي يقولوا انظروا كيف يفعل النظام الحاكم وسيجذبوا الجهلة لصفهم بهذه الطرق !!*

*رح اتجنن *


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *أختنا أم جورج*
> 
> *طلعتي شامية؟؟؟؟ ليش كل فكري انك من مصر !!*
> 
> ...



* لا انا سوريه بس عادي بتصير انا كمان كنت مفكره روزيتا سوريه وطلعت من الاردن*

*ولا ولا يهمك ما بزعل ولا شي بالعكس اساسا اللي هيفكر مستقبلا ببنتي الله يعينه هتكون امه داعيه عليه  *

*لان ما حدا بيقدر عليها ابداا* ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 مارس 2011)

azazi قال:


> الحكومة السورية تقمعهم بالتأكيد ..لكن نتمنى للشعب السوري الحياة الامنه واتلمطمئنة


*تقمعهم دى كلمة هينة .. دول بينفخوهم بقوة 5 امن دولة مصرى .. كله هناك بيسقف للمسئولين حتى فى حالة الصمت*
*حزب البعث .. سمى البعث لانه بيموتهم على امل البعث فى الاخرة*
*لو كان امن الدولة هنا عنده شوية رحمه فهناك ابعثنى شكرا*
*ورجعوا الفيس بوك مخصوص علشان يصطادوا اللى بيفكر يرفع صباعة مش يافطه :bomb:*​


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

الرب معنا قال:


> *المشكلة اي عمل للشرطة ضد المظاهرات سيسبب ازمة *
> *وسيستغلوها اولاد الكلب لكي يقولوا انظروا كيف يفعل النظام الحاكم وسيجذبوا الجهلة لصفهم بهذه الطرق !!*
> 
> *رح اتجنن *




*لك دخيل الله ويقولو اللي بدون يا هيو القذافي مع انه الله يعين ما بدنا نحكي وعمل العمايل بشعبه *

*ما حدا قدر يعمله شي خلي يتقاوو عليه بالاول *

*لان المشكله لو سكتو الهم هيفلتو وممكن يعملو اشياء اكتر من هيك *

*متل الحوادث اللي كانت صارت من سنتين بالجزيره اكيد بتعرفها فلا يحطولهم حد احسن من ان تخرب البلد*
​


----------



## اليعازر (15 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالا احنا شعب سوريا والاكيد ان احنا بسوريه عايشين كويس ومرتاحين *
> 
> 
> *ان كان فيها فساد فالفساد من الشعب اللي بيرشي عشان يخلص شغله قبل غيره*
> ...



*سلام المسيح.


إذاً حان الوقت لتغيير الشعب..


أختي الحبيبه*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 مارس 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *سلام المسيح.*
> 
> 
> *إذاً حان الوقت لتغيير الشعب..*
> ...


leasantr* ههههههه حكاية leasantr*​


----------



## اليعازر (15 مارس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> leasantr* ههههههه حكاية leasantr*​



*ههههه


إنت موافق معي....


ولا فاهمني كويس
*


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *سلام المسيح.
> 
> 
> إذاً حان الوقت لتغيير الشعب..
> ...



*واللهي اخي العزيز لما تبقى الحكومه والدوله بتعمل اللي عليها واكتر *

*وتحاول اد متقدر تحافظ على نظافة البلد وترتيبه وتحاول تنظمه *

*وتدفع فلوس لتحسين الطرقات وتجديد الابنيه وتحاول التطوير بشكل مستمر *

*وتلاقي ان كل هالتعب شوية نور بيشوهوه بيسرقو ويرخبو وبالاخر حابين يخربو البلد*

*ويقضو عالسلام اللي فيها اعتقد معك حق يا ريت بجد يكون عند الحكومه القدره على تغيير الشعب اللي من هالنوع *

*كانت صارت سوريا ومصر والعراق ولبنان ووووووو احسن من احسن بلدان  العالم *

*الثوره قامت بمصر لتحسن الاوضاع ومع هيك الناس المسعوره انكلبت وحبت تخرب البلد *

*في العراق كلنا عارفين الاحداث بلبنان نفس الوضع وهلا اجا الدور على سوريا اي لا فشروووو *

*اتمنى من قلبي تغيير اي شعب همجي نوري جاهل عنصري متعصب في سبيل تضل بلادنا بخير وسلام*
​


----------



## اليعازر (15 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *واللهي اخي العزيز لما تبقى الحكومه والدوله بتعمل اللي عليها واكتر *
> 
> *وتحاول اد متقدر تحافظ على نظافة البلد وترتيبه وتحاول تنظمه *
> 
> ...



*أختي الحبيبة

نحن لا نتمنى إلا كل خير لسوريا واهلنا في سوريا

لكن المسألة ليست مسألة إنشاءات وطرقات

أنا بالفعل كنت في سوريا الصيف الماضي، ولا حظت النهضة العمرانية فيها...

ولكن البشر لا تحيا بالعمران فقط، فقليل من الحرية المدروسة لا تضر أحد.

وكما قال أحدهم: الحرية كالهواء للإنسان

والقطة ، إذا حشرتيها بالزاوية.....بتخرمش.

سلام المسيح


*


----------



## thunder (15 مارس 2011)

*كل ما تجمع 10 من اوباش خدام و البينوني و مدعومين من تيار سعد الحريري السخيف

صار اسمها مظاهرة

هدول ناس مأجورين

معظم الشعب ضدهم

..
*


----------



## اليعازر (15 مارس 2011)

thunder قال:


> *كل ما تجمع 10 من اوباش خدام و البينوني و مدعومين من تيار سعد الحريري السخيف
> 
> صار اسمها مظاهرة
> 
> ...



*مع كامل احترامي


كلامك مبني على ماذا؟؟


معلومات (المصدر)

استنتاجات ( علام استندت)

استنتاج شخصي (؟؟؟؟)*


----------



## تيمو (15 مارس 2011)

thunder قال:


> *كل ما تجمع 10 من تيار سعد الحريري السخيف
> *




مش معقووول هلزلمة شو بيضرب لي على عصب ...

بقدرش لا أسمع خطاباتو ولا حتى دفاعو (ال*قح) عن المحكمة وبشهود الزور يالي جايبهم ! المشكلة إنو بدو يعمل على مبدأ شمشون علي وعلى أعدائي ويهدم البلد باللي فيه على راس اللبنانية والسورية لأنهم قحطّولوا وطوطولوا 

كل يالي بقدر أقولوا بخصوص الثورات العربية أنها مستأجرة ، وسواء اقتنعوا الناس بوجهة النظر هاي أم لم يقتنعوا ، ممكن يشوفوا ليبيا وتراخي المجتمع الدولي فيها !

الكلمة الفيصل دائماً ستكون حليفة المؤسسة العسكرية ... من يضمن هذه المؤسسة يضمن نهاية النصر المبين ...


----------



## The Antiochian (15 مارس 2011)

> مش معقووول هلزلمة شو بيضرب لي على عصب ...
> 
> بقدرش لا أسمع خطاباتو ولا حتى دفاعو (ال*قح) عن المحكمة وبشهود الزور يالي جايبهم ! المشكلة إنو بدو يعمل على مبدأ شمشون علي وعلى أعدائي ويهدم البلد باللي فيه على راس اللبنانية والسورية لأنهم قحطّولوا وطوطولوا


*هههههههههههه بس صاير عم يشلح تيابو ويعمل إغراءات بركي شي حدا بيحضرو ههههههههههههه*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 مارس 2011)

*قائدنا الغالي يقدم كل ما يمكن تقديمه للمسيحيين ، لذلك فالرب معه ، وكل الشعب معه*


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *أختي الحبيبة*
> 
> *نحن لا نتمنى إلا كل خير لسوريا واهلنا في سوريا*
> 
> ...


 

*اخي العزيز اي نوع من الحريه اللي حضرتك بتحكي عنه *

*بسوريا في كل انواع الحريه لكن بحدود وهاد الشي لصالح البلد*

*راح احكيلك شي بسيط عن الحريه*

*من سنتين لما الناس شافو ان بشار الاسد شخصيه راقيه وفي حريه بتعرف شو عملو الاكراد مع احترامي لكل الاكراد لكن انا بحكي اللي صار*

*طالبو بدوله كرديه داخل سوريه وهجمو بمناطق الجزيره على البلديات وحرقوها بالكامل *

*وصارو يكسرو سيارات ويهجمو ويضربو البيوت*

*وكانو هيتمادو لولا ان الحكومه اتصدت الهم *

*ومن سنين طويله صار نفس الشي لما كان طلع وقتا الاخوان المسلمين وصارو بدهم يعملو انقلاب ويستلمو البلد واكيد كلنا بنعرف الاخوان المسلمين مين هما*

*لولا ان كمان مره اتصدو الهم وقتلوهم ما بنكر انو شي صعب لكن لولا هالشي كانت خربت سوريا من زمان*


*في عنا الحريه اننا نحكي ونعبر لكن بنفس الوقت لازم يكون في حزم والا هتخرب البلد*

*اي بلد في الدنيا متل اي بيت صغير*

*الاهل بيحبو اولادهم ويخافو عليهم وبيمنحوهم حريتهم لكن بحدود لان لو اخدو كامل حريتهم راح يطلعو فاشلين ويعملو العمايل *

*واعتقد ان هالامثله عمنشوفها بشكل كبير في وطننا العربي *

*انا متلي متل اي مواطن عادي بيحب الحريه لكن كمان بحب السلام وبحب الخير وبيهمني ما يستلم اي اخوانجي السلطه*

*لان وقتها هنقول على سوريا وعلى كل مقدساتنا المنصانه في سوريا  الله يرحمها*

*لك بمصر حتى المتاحف ما سلمت من ايديهم  وبلشو قتيل بالمسيحيين لك دخيل الله *

*لو استلم مسلم متعصب البلد رايك اخي شو هيصير فيها وشو هيكون مصير الدين المسيحي والمسيحيين فيها ؟*

*اتمنى تكون حضرتك والباقيين فهمتو ليش في ناس ضد الحكم في سوريا لانهم نفسهم يحولوها للجمهوريه الاسلاميه السوريه*


*ويا ريت اي حدا حابب يعقب ويرد بالموضوع يحاول يعرف الوضع بسوريا كيف وكيف اهليها عايشين وبعدها يحكي *​


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قائدنا الغالي يقدم كل ما يمكن تقديمه للمسيحيين ، لذلك فالرب معه ، وكل الشعب معه*


 

* وهالشي اللي بتمنى ان الكل يعرفه ويفهمه *​


----------



## الرب معنا (15 مارس 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *مع كامل احترامي*
> 
> 
> *كلامك مبني على ماذا؟؟*
> ...


*نعم لقد تم كشفهم على الفيسبوك *
*ومن ثم اليك هذا الرابط يجيب على تساؤلاتك *
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2672602#post2672602


----------



## تيمو (16 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هههههههههههه بس صاير عم يشلح تيابو ويعمل إغراءات بركي شي حدا بيحضرو ههههههههههههه*


 
فكرك بهيك بزيدوا معجبينو؟ 

أي يضرب بهشكل ... لو شلح وضل يشلح بتيابو ولا ممكن يصيرلو معجبين :t33:

بس كرمال الحئيئة تبان الهيئة لازم مو بس يشلح تيابو ، ويشلح مصداقيتو كمان


----------



## تيمو (16 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *لا انا سوريه بس عادي بتصير انا كمان كنت مفكره روزيتا سوريه وطلعت من الاردن*​
> 
> *ولا ولا يهمك ما بزعل ولا شي بالعكس اساسا اللي هيفكر مستقبلا ببنتي الله يعينه هتكون امه داعيه عليه *​
> *لان ما حدا بيقدر عليها ابداا*​


 
بالعكس امو داعيتلو بليلة قمرية كمان  ولا تنسي أنا أول واحد وقّفت على الطابور يعني الأولوية إلي 

لو عملتي لروزيتا فحص دم بتلاقيه مليان جميد ومنسف


----------



## BITAR (16 مارس 2011)

*يوجد مظاهرات*
*لابد*
*ان*
*تسأل عن الاسلاميون *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2011)

*أنباء عن أعتقال سهير الأتاسي .....*


----------



## حمورابي (16 مارس 2011)

*تحول الشريط الى حلقة باب الحـــارة 
تكلموا بالفصحة رفقا بنا ​*


----------



## antonius (16 مارس 2011)

هل اعطى المسيحيين حرية التبشير؟


----------



## Rosetta (17 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لو عملتي لروزيتا فحص دم بتلاقيه مليان جميد ومنسف



*هههههههههههه ضحكتني عنجد:smile02​*


----------



## maria123 (20 مارس 2011)

عند شي شي بيضحك 
ههههههههه
حرية مافي حرية 
وقال الشعب يلي بيرشي ياحرام هل موظف مو هوة يلي بدو الرشوة المواطن يلي بيجبرو عليها

وبعدين يكتر خيرو هل رئيس عطانا حرية عن جد انو واحد فية يتنفس بحرية بس تمو مسكر
لك يكترخيرو علا زيادة الرواتب يلي تليها غلا الاسعار
و قال خفف العسكرية 3 شهور 
يارب بيكفي


----------



## The Antiochian (20 مارس 2011)

*شوفي اديش فرقت البلد بشكل هائل بهالكم سنة*
*كرمال هيك كل الناس بتحبو*
*إذا ما بدك تجي تشوفي خليكي محل ما انتي عن بعد*


----------

